# Question - Face framed drawers



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5690

Those are the brackets I would like to use for my drawer slide, but do those allow for drawer fronts that are flush with the face frame, rather than resting against the frame?

I suppose if they are in front of the frame it's no big deal, but I was planning on having them flush, thought it might be a cleaner look.

John


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those brackets are designed to be used with specific slides to mount the front of the slide to the edge of the faceframe, and the back of the cabinet. They allow for an overlay drawer front. A downside to that method is there is no support in the middle of the slides.

You can save some money by buying ordinary full extension slides, like these, and just add a buildout strip of wood for the sides of the cabinet. Then these slides can be used for either inset or overlay.












 









.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

+1 on c-man's suggestion. 

I just did that very thing on face frame cabinets but with overlay doors. It's a bit tedious making those build-out strips or spacers, (I had to make 24 of them...ugh) .....but it's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

Tom5151 said:


> +1 on c-man's suggestion.
> 
> I just did that very thing on face frame cabinets but with overlay doors. It's a bit tedious making those build-out strips or spacers, (I had to make 24 of them...ugh) .....but it's worth it in my opinion.


 Yeah, I'd only have to make 4 vertical spacers (I'd already thought about that), but I thought that since they made a rear frame bracket, they'd make a front one too. (Silly me :blink It's just for 3 drawers in the middle of the TV stand part of the entertainment center I'm working on, so nothing huge. 

Where it will be a pain is in the dresser portion of the closet I'm going to build, but that's a ways off yet.

John


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

JohnWP said:


> Yeah, I'd only have to make 4 vertical spacers (I'd already thought about that)


 
The spacers described would be mounted horizontally, front to back. :smile:


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang...guess I need to reread Taunton. 

6 spacers, you're really harshing my groove here... :laughing:

John


----------

